

Aaron Swartz Says He Co-Founded Reddit; Reddit Founders Say He Didn’t - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/22/mixed-messages-early-reddit-employee-says-he-co-founded-reddit-reddit-founders-say-he-didnt/

======
randomanonymous
Grammar school all over again. These guys actually consider themselves grown
men?

